# January 2, 2014 Storm Observations



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

About 1" of fluff on the ground, light wind.


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2014)

Everything is covered in Providence, 1" or a little less. The sections in between lanes and the sides of 95 have snow on them. It's a super fine grain sort of snow, no flakes. I'm going to head from work early, the afternoon commute will be a sh!tshow. RI has no clue how to clear snow. All the town and state guys plow their friends' and families' driveways for extra cash instead of the roadways.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2014)

School superintendants are dumb!  Let's send the kids in on time, when the roads will be at their "worst" (and I use the term "worst" with a ton of latitude given that any person with an ounce of common sense should be able to operate a vehicle in less than an inch of snow!!), and then when the roads will be clear, and the bulk of the storm not scheduled to hit for hours, they send the kids home early!!  WTF!  I can totally see cancelling any evening school sports given the forecast, but early dismissal when by all accounts here in CT there will be a good 3 or 4 hours minimum from when the kids usually get home from school to when the brunt of Hercules hits??


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2014)

Light snow, just under an inch in Canton Ma


----------



## Euler (Jan 2, 2014)

drjeff said:


> ...l to when the brunt of Hercules hits??



I make a motion that TWC's storm names be banned from this forum.  All in favor?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 2, 2014)

Hudson NH, Shoveled my walk way for the dogs..just about 2 inches of fluff coming down steadily


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2014)

Euler said:


> *I make a motion that TWC's storm names be banned from this forum.  All in favor?*



+ infinity ^3


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

drjeff said:


> School superintendants are dumb! Let's send the kids in on time, when the roads will be at their "worst" (and I use the term "worst" with a ton of latitude given that any person with an ounce of common sense should be able to operate a vehicle in less than an inch of snow!!), and then when the roads will be clear, and the bulk of the storm not scheduled to hit for hours, they send the kids home early!! WTF! I can totally see cancelling any evening school sports given the forecast, but early dismissal when by all accounts here in CT there will be a good 3 or 4 hours minimum from when the kids usually get home from school to when the brunt of Hercules hits??



I agree it seems silly but I think the reason is more obvious......teachers and faculty wanted an extended vacation! I know I would have if I was a teacher.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 2, 2014)

Euler said:


> I make a motion that TWC's storm names be banned from this forum.  All in favor?



HEAR, HEAR!!

Note to TWC:  Know when to say when.  You've obviously had too much to drink, and you are embarrassing yourself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 2, 2014)

Euler said:


> I make a motion that TWC's storm names be banned from this forum. All in favor?



Aye. Yet another reason to not watch any TV weather forecasts, TWC especially. I find the NWS forecast discussion sums it all up just fine, and watching TV just repeats or hyperinflates whatever's there.

1/4 inch dusting with occasional flurries in the Greenwich area. They just announced early closing for schools (agree with drjeff).


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 2, 2014)

3-4 inches of fluff in albany


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 2, 2014)

My observation is that the biggest snow totals look to be in the Boston area/coasal MA vs. in the mountains where it's needed and appreciated


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 2, 2014)

Started my morning in Laconia NH and there was a solid 2 inches of dry and fine fluff.... Was coming down steadily as we left. 

Waterbury now ... More like an inch and coming down at a less impactful rate.


----------



## Judder (Jan 2, 2014)

6 inches and 6 degrees in the lowlands of Bennington County VT.  Steady snow all morning.  Radar shows snow confined to a band extending from the VT MA line to up around Burlington.  Any reports from Berkshire County?  Looks like it's barely been snowing in W Mass...


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 2, 2014)

About 5" in Binghamton, NY. I'm anticipating an "interesting" drive to Platty tomorrow. I plan on leaving early, and taking it slow. Luckily I've had some practice driving on crappy roads in the Tug Hill region of NY this year. Good luck Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> About 5" in Binghamton, NY. I'm anticipating an "interesting" drive to Platty tomorrow. I plan on leaving early, and taking it slow. Luckily I've had some practice driving on crappy roads in the Tug Hill region of NY this year. Good luck Scotty!



Thanks my car will love the trip. Platty will be great migth take me 8 hours to get their. 4 inches so far in Bloomingburg.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 2, 2014)

euler said:


> i make a motion that twc's storm names be banned from this forum.  All in favor?



yes!

About 4-5" on the ground here in Lowell, snow intensifying, temp dropping (6 degrees)...


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

Euler said:


> I make a motion that TWC's storm names be banned from this forum.  All in favor?


I make a motion that storm names have something to do with snow:   Ullr, Sitzmark, Schuss, snowbomb...


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

3 1/2"-ish here in Lexington; blower pow.  Wind has picked up and temps have dropped considerably.  Best news is that it was a cruiser out of Boston at 5pm today.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone planning on skiing Pat's tomorrow? I am heading up there and have an extra voucher. If you are interested shoot me a message.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 2, 2014)

Updated forecast map from NWS Boston:


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

That's a killer forecast upgrade for BOS.  Gonna be a ghost town tomorrow.  I'll be on the slopes someplace.
Check this out, from BTV:


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 2, 2014)

4in of some of the fluffiest pow i can remember in lincoln, nh. Light flurries at 1 above.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2014)

We're getting pounded right now in northish, westish New Jersey.  It reminds me of the dry snow like when I lived in northern VT.  We dont get snow with this consistency too often down here.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2014)

billski said:


> That's a killer forecast upgrade for BOS.  Gonna be a ghost town tomorrow.  I'll be on the slopes someplace.
> Check this out, from BTV:
> 
> View attachment 10074



Need to upgrade some of those numbers for So VT! I have multiple texts from friends (trying to make me jealous as I was at work today and they were at Mount Snow) of a legit 8" at the summit/ 6"+ at the base at last chair and still coming down steady - thought up there is 12-18" by the end depending on both elevation at how much the storm revs up overnight! 

The winds weren't bad today, but increasing as the day went on

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are the latest nws snowfall forecasts with ski places overlaid


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

billski said:


> Here are the latest nws snowfall forecasts with ski places overlaid
> 
> View attachment 10075
> 
> ...



Good stuff as always Billski!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2014)

I second what BennG just shoveling 3 inches of Utah light snow that feel in last 2 hours snowing hard now in Shankunks hills of NY 65 miles away from the Catskills.:beer:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

Spoke to some friends that live on the north shore and they all ready have about a foot! Ski Bradford FTW


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2014)

So far unimpressed with what's in my yard. Drifting a bit, but I wouldn't say more than 3-4".


----------



## WJenness (Jan 2, 2014)

NWS just bumped numbers AGAIN...


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

cripes 18-24 on the north shore?  They won't be moving for weeks! :dunce:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> *So far unimpressed with what's in my yard. *Drifting a bit, but I wouldn't say more than 3-4".


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks  BillSki for the cool map….love it with the ski area overlays !!


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

[Massachusetts] Gov. Patrick is urging private employers to keep workers home tomorrow.

crap.  not the work part.  the driving part.  I can see it coming now.   

And please, keep our governor out of the "bunker".  What do they think, this is the end of a world war?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


>



LOL, well I am just in the 10-14" zone so hopefully things will catch up tonight. Also hope Wachusett can squeeze a foot out of this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2014)

billski said:


> [Massachusetts] Gov. Patrick is urging private employers to keep workers home tomorrow.
> 
> crap.  not the work part.  the driving part.  I can see it coming now.
> 
> And please, keep our governor out of the "bunker".  What do they think, this is the end of a world war?



Already have a state of emergency in NY and 2 major highways are closed.


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Already have a state of emergency in NY and 2 major highways are closed.



crap.  maybe I should get on the road right now...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2014)

billski said:


> [Massachusetts] Gov. Patrick is urging private employers to keep workers home tomorrow.
> 
> crap.  not the work part.  the driving part.  I can see it coming now.
> 
> And please, keep our governor out of the "bunker".  What do they think, this is the end of a world war?



My office shut down at 1pm today and called closed tomorrow at the same time. Of course everyone can work remotely these days so it's not a day off ....

Closing highways is ridiculous. I can see a snow tire requirement though.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 2, 2014)

Bill,

Just a heads up: You have Abram in the wrong spot in ME, and don't have SR on there at all... they should both be just east of Wildcat.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> My office shut down at 1pm today and called closed tomorrow at the same time. Of course everyone can work remotely these days so it's not a day off ....
> 
> Closing highways is ridiculous. I can see a snow tire requirement though.



I actually don't have an issue with a short duration highway closure! I've got a couple of patients who drive plows for the CT DOT and they both told me that more often than not the biggest hindrance they have to getting highways cleared quickly is vehicles on the road that both prevent them from plowing both at the optimum speed and also plow formation to remove more snow quickly in say a pack of 3 or 4 trucks vs. a single truck and also it often requires them to use more salt to treat the roads (and create a wet layer underneath that is more difficult to clear) for safer travel by a few cars in a storm.

For a storm with timing like this one, I'd totally have no issue if they closed the highways from say midnight to 6AM or so. I'd bet that would get travel back to "normal" quicker for all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 2, 2014)

Close all the highways! More powder for me!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2014)

just over 8 inches down in Canton. Can you say Blue Hills?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 2, 2014)

Not much snow but -20 here at the Toronto airport. Yikes!


----------



## flightschool (Jan 3, 2014)

Update from Sunday River.  I was told by my inn keeper that they received 3 inches from the start today to 7 pm.  I arrived at 11:50 pm and there was 2 inches in a lot that had been plowed earlier, and the snow is still coming down hard.  The drive on 95 sucked, trucks passing at 55 mph in blizzard conditions leaving everyone completely blinded.  It took 4.5 hours from Boston and that was playing it mildly safe.  Hope everyone gets out, they are saying 20 mph winds here tomorrow, I don't think that is unbearable but we shall see.


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2014)

Sun's out, driveway's clear, got around 8" or so near Nashua NH.  Lots of blowing so it's hard to tell but not any more than the previous two storms.

Second phase still pretty powdery but had more moisture content.

Can't get out today but plan on going on Sunday.  Powder would be nice but I'll take the packed powder leftovers.  Should I give my new Motive 88s a try or stick to my Progressors?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 3, 2014)

Its killing me that I had to bag the rest if my vacation and come to work. My buddy is still at Magic with his family and he estimates that they got a little over a foot there.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks.  I don't go to either 



WJenness said:


> Bill,
> 
> Just a heads up: You have Abram in the wrong spot in ME, and don't have SR on there at all... they should both be just east of Wildcat.
> 
> -w


----------



## Puck it (Jan 3, 2014)

6-8 at Cannon was about right and multiple first tracks with the cold.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2014)

Rte 2 / i91 to magic was pretty easy though snowpacked in places.  Early morning has few vehicles on the road, and those drivers know what they are doing at 6AM, except for the one GMC mega-suv, New York Plates with an aggressive and dangerous attitude on i91.  10 minutes later the VT State Police Had him pulled over.  There is a God and there is justice in this  world!

By the time I hit Fitchburg the snows had stopped.  By Erving the roads had been all cleaned up and sidewalks plowed.  Rte 11 was snowpacked but driveable at 40-45mph.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2014)

Solid foot at Crotched.  Fantastic skiing there today.


----------

